# ATITOOL w/X1800XT not compatible with RD580



## b1lk1 (May 6, 2006)

Anyone out there running the RD580 chipset and ATITOOL?  I am desperately trying to figure this one out.  I am down to the conclusion that ATITOOL will not work on this motherboard.


----------



## trombone_911 (May 6, 2006)

yes im having problems with my DFI LAN Party with the same chipset and a x1900xt and i have tried the beta and still no luck.

LANPARTY UT CFX3200-DR|Opteron 165 @ 2.6 GHz
ATI X1900XT|Mushkin 1 Gb DDR 400
Lian Li PC-V1000|Coolermaster Aquagate Mini R120


----------



## b1lk1 (May 6, 2006)

I had a feeling that was it.  I was thinking how my X1800 XT used to work with ATITOOL, but that was when I had a nF4 LanParty SLI-D.  I hope this one can be fixed soon.


----------



## gR3iF (May 6, 2006)

it can work

try to click on the other adapter

there is another one besie the one thatis schown up then it will work


----------



## trog100 (May 6, 2006)

i dont use it with my 1900 its uninstalled.. it worked like dream with the x850 cards.. i think its more the card than the mobo..

trog


----------



## b1lk1 (May 6, 2006)

It worked fine on my SLI-D.  It never worked once at all on my RD580 board.  And yes, I loved it to pieces when I used it with my X850 and my NEO2.


----------



## b1lk1 (May 6, 2006)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> it can work
> 
> try to click on the other adapter
> 
> there is another one besie the one thatis schown up then it will work



Not only can you not click on "other adapter" there is nothing to enable.  I have tried every single combination of controls, settings, clicks.  Nothing works, always the same results.


----------

